# free beer!!! favorite blue water fish



## jacked up jigger (Feb 7, 2010)

im looking for some offshore anglers w/ similar interests as i do so please put your favorite big water fish. and the free beer part was just to get attention.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Billfish.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Can we get the mods to erase this thread, he said "Free Beer" thats misleading advertisement.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess swordfish gets lumped into billfish even though they are almost completely different, but they get my vote. Where's Hardhead Catfish at?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats too broad of a category, I'd be more specific, whether it be offshore trolling or offshore bottom fishing

trolling: tuna

bottom: grouper


----------



## jacked up jigger (Feb 7, 2010)

sorry about that splitline; it was just to get attention. i needed to knowsome people w/ similar interests as i do to make some "friends" on this site.i didnt see any fish for you and it was probably because of the free beer :mmmbeerclaim so i apoligize for that. by the way, what is your favorite "bigwater" fish? opcorn


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Billfish. There is nothing like a big blue coming up in the spread on the short rigger and just hammering the bait. Makes your adrenaline rush just thinking about it.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

I enjoy a big old girl also next to the boat. But a big old wahoo around a 100 pounds,on a 30 TW can't be beat for me. Gene


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Billfish are the sexiest of all, but pound for pound, Tuna put up the best fight! Plus is always kicks ass when you can eat your trophy! (Where's the smiley icon with the wasabi and a filet knife?)Guess this one will have to do! :hungry

Bob


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

WAHOOOO i live to hear that drag take off like a sr71 just grabbed it then seeing those bars way down deep deffinetly my favorite....i like catching them on my little tld 15


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Love Wahoo and Yellowfin Tuna, hard to beat seeing that first Ling of the season but having a 500+ Blueslapping a teaser off the transom then eating the short flat is by far my favorite...Not to mention getting your heart right getting ready to grab the leader to wire her...


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

cobia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Hoo's, bills, and tuna in that order as long as someone else is reeling the tuna in!


----------



## xicablo (Dec 10, 2008)

No Mermaids category, either . . .


----------



## xicablo (Dec 10, 2008)

Or, square grouper . . . they are an island favorite . . .


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

Bills for me!


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

How about all of the above! Never been on a billfishing/tuna trip but is always something I've wanted to do. Grouper and wahoo are my favorite ones to catch that I have fished for.


----------



## Drew H (Jul 16, 2009)

cobia, mackrel, and billfish in that order.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Tuna, and then mahi (on topwater or the fly).


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Snapper, grouper, cobia, mackerel don't have much showing in this poll probably because they don't really belong in a favorite blue water species poll. You got me interested in checking it out for the free beer, good job. 

Hands down, no question, no doubt, a blue marlin crashing the party changes everything while trolling offshore. IMO


----------

